# H Samuel "Acme Lever"



## mattveg

Anyone offer any information on this or where to look for more?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sam.

Another stunning watch! 

I can tell you about the hallmarks again.

H.S: H.Samuel makers/agents mark.

.925: for Silver.

U: London assay office.

The date letter is quite small and hard for me to see,but if its an "O" then i think the case is dated to 1929,or is it a "D" 1919.


----------



## sam.

H.Samuel Net info:

History

Harriet Samuel.

The H.Samuel story began in 1862 when Harriet Samuel took over her father-in-law's clock-making business in Liverpool. Harriet moved the business to Manchester's Market Street and ran the mail order side. Her son developed the retail area.

The first H.Samuel retail store opened in Preston in 1890, closely followed by branches in Rochdale and throughout Lancashire. To accommodate the growing business, the company moved to large headquarters in Birmingham in 1912.

After the war, Harriet's grandsons Gilbert and Robert took over as Chairman and Vice Chairman. In 1948, the company was successfully floated on the Stock Exchange.

Gilbert was awarded a CBE for political and public services, became a Queen's Sheriff for the City of London and was elected Master of the Clockmakers Company. Meanwhile, the number of H.Samuel stores rose to over 200 nationwide.

After the brothers' deaths in the late 1970s, Robert's son took over as Chairman. In 1984 he led an acquisition of the James Walker Group, which doubled the company's presence in the UK.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Pretty sure that's a lower case old English 'd' Sam, (it's a bit more defined in the pic where you can see it through the keyhole in the curvette) which as you said is for 1919, though it was also for 1859...which would tie in more with the fact that it's key wound and set. (IMHO of course!) Nice bit of info on Samuels, BTW.


----------



## sam.

Roger the Dodger said:


> Pretty sure that's a lower case old English 'd' Sam, (it's a bit more defined in the pic where you can see it through the keyhole in the curvette) which as you said is for 1919, though it was also for 1859...which would tie in more with the fact that it's key wound and set. (IMHO of course!) Nice bit of info on Samuels, BTW.


You could well be right Roger,i was surprised by the date,and thought it was 1859 like you,but i researched H.Samuel history,and the brand started in 1862,and the first retail store opened in Preston in 1890?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I'm sure you're right, Sam. :notworthy:


----------



## a6cjn

I think that was certainly a 'working' watch, the dial has hairlines and the hands have been off more than once but I think it's to be expected and adds a bit of character, the mint, pristine examples were kept for 'Sunday Best' (a phrase I tried to explain to my daughter without success)

Samuel watches are becoming quite collectable now and have steadily increased in value, I suspect a few collectors have begun to specialise in that 'brand'

Rog and Sam, the date shown is for 1919

The shield shape of the stamp is part of the hallmark code and the 1919 shield has a distinctive base (forget the proper term)










The earlier date of 1859 does use a lower case gothic 'd' but has a different shield - which could be stamped portrait or landscape and would also have had the Sovereign stamp as shown here










You may need to enlarge the pic a bit to see the marks a little more clearly

Hope that helps

Chris 

Edit: I've just previewed this before posting - I sound like a real nerd

I don't wear an anorak - honest


----------



## sam.

Double post Doh!


----------



## sam.

sam. said:


> I'd forgotten about the Sovereign stamp,and as you say Chris,it would have had one with an 1859 date stamp.
> 
> And as you said about the shield style behind the date letter,it was used from 1896 to 1935. :yes:
> 
> I think we all must be a bit nerdy! :lol:
> 
> 1919 incidentally was my Grandfathers birth year.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Should definitely have gone to Specsavers! :duh: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sam.

Roger the Dodger said:


> Should definitely have gone to Specsavers! :duh: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Could you buy me a pair please, while your down there! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rambler2022

OK I need help!!!!... so here is is left of grandads watch...he enlisyed 19111 In RIC......I need fixed or buy one ....as I actaullay have insides of his brthers,...


----------



## rambler2022

rambler2022 said:


> OK I need help!!!!... so here is is left of grandads watch...he enlisted 1911 In RIC......I need fixed or buy one ....as I actually have insides of his brothers,...I have no idea hoe to insert from URL and cannot upload pics....ok...he was RIC sergeant in 2022.....the hand clock is label 'acme lever H Samual manxhesters.....glass missing and two main hands...on back is has hs and hallmarks and a number 1060214...the clock mechanism is perfect.....no14528 kb 5th 1890....the thing is I know silver and he joined in 1911but either after all theses years the inside rim is black....and suspect deteriorated..there is is one on ebay I might get and hornoror two brothers but which one? thx paul...this is what I think looks like https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/384821858316?_trkparms=amclksrc%3DITM%26aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160811114145%26meid%3D34efcc54dc5a4e1fabca21ea7d45ced7%26pid%3D100667%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D185269619959%26itm%3D384821858316%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2334524%26brand%3DH.+Samuel&_trksid=p2334524.c100667.m2042


----------



## spinynorman

rambler2022 said:


> OK I need help!!!!... so here is is left of grandads watch...he enlisyed 19111 In RIC......I need fixed or buy one ....as I actaullay have insides of his brthers,...


 Sorry, I am really struggling to understand what help you need. If you have a working watch that is missing the glass and hands, a watchmaker should be able to replace those for you. You also mention the insides of your grandfather's brother's watch. Do you want to find a case for that?


----------



## rambler2022

OK I need help!!!!... so here is is left of grandads watch...he enlisyed 19111 In RIC......I need fixed or buy one ....as I actaullay have insides of his brthers,.yes do I kave grandlads 10602140on it and silver...no glass and 2 mainian handkes broken off ,,,it ifunnt asawhilsst silwr thw inside around the face is blak....and middle looks golds...other his brothers all I have is the cvlock mecanish....neither have keys do thinking I buy one and make two.........my grandads looks identical and I am unsure why black surrourne on face and gold centre bit where habkes shouf be......thw second hand shines like purple...I cant posat oic here but confused...so essentiallymy grandads looks near identical....and I have the inside of his brothers is all...trying to makke 2 rd arts fot both and stuck.....my grandads is missing glass and two maind hands and no key...so confuseded....my dad is 93 this december and want to surpirise? can i get spare glass and a key and what does 1060214 mean even? thx paul...it lterqally is perfect bay key, glass and two hands awol?

The black rim is confusing me as solid silver.....whaywoul;d that be.....he was RIC in 1911....so I am unsures if a different version.....it does not look tarnished it is just blash the inside rim where glass woiuld bew>

One of his brothers I just have the inside mecanism but they all goined within 2-3 years?


----------



## rambler2022

is there any way I take a pic and upload?...I have no idea how how url works> an an aution ending in 9 hours??


----------



## spinynorman

Easiest way is to sign up to the Free Trial of the forum's gallery. Then you can copy and paste your pictures into your post.

https://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/subscriptions/


----------



## rambler2022

spinynorman said:


> Easiest way is to sign up to the Free Trial of the forum's gallery. Then you can copy and paste your pictures into your post.
> 
> https://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/subscriptions/





rambler2022 said:


> I missed my 4 quid in 5 secsons....tbh I am not sure was same but more or less close enough...I do free and post here for advice......I just need to get some high res pics ....one the one I lost out on I was unsure as centre dial is bronce or golsand ....glass missing and not a flip open....I have another too but all I have is the mechanism and that is am watch co waltham mass.......I lot my fanilit==rymiliratry so I want to get right...many thanks Paul


 Both would be 1911 - 19222....5 were RIC.....one went to stares and maybe they kept all and sent back the mecahism... the othe though is my grandads ans two halles missisin...I send on and someon can help hopefully thx Paul


----------



## WRENCH

rambler2022 said:


> someon can help hopefully


 Does the watch loom like this ?










and the movement like this ?


----------

